
PHP Cryptography Libraries That Don't Suck - paragon_init
https://paragonie.com/blog/2015/11/choosing-right-cryptography-library-for-your-php-project-guide#resubmit
======
sarciszewski
It sounds like the title implicates the other libraries that didn't make this
short list, that they (in general) do suck.

This isn't a bad thing:
[https://paragonie.com/security](https://paragonie.com/security)

The intersection between PHP developers, cryptographers, and software security
experts is very minimal. Thus, despite PHP powering over 80% of the Internet,
the truly reliable cryptography libraries written in PHP are exceedingly rare.

------
opless
But PHP sucks so much, why bother? :p

